# Star 30M grips



## Popeye (Mar 4, 2012)

I stupidly let someone do some work on my Star 30M and he totally buggered up the grips trying to pry them off. Now I need a set of replacement grips. Being Star went out of business like in 1997 parts are scarce. So I'm putting out feelers in the hopes that someone might know where I could get some new (or used in decent shape) grips.


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2012)

I will put a wtb in the northeast Shooters forum see if anyone responds.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Jim.

Word to the wise. Find out if the guy that is gonna work on your gun knows how to disassemble it before he starts taking it apart. 

On the Star, remove the slide, slip the hammer forward, push the retaining pin slide the backstrap up and off and the grips almost fall off, pry bar not needed...


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 5, 2012)

Can you make your own? A few years back my dad made me a set of grip blanks for my Astra A80 out of cocobolo.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 5, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Can you make your own?



No. They are a stamped piece of metal with the rubber molded over it.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Mar 5, 2012)

Man I haven't seen one of those in years. You could try "The Shotgun News" someone may have a set of grips. Good luck.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 8, 2012)

New grip set from Spain shipped to my door, cost will be $80.00. Glad I'm not paying for them. Set is $65 and minimum shipping charge is $15. Gonna get a spare firing pin too since the shipping isn't going to change.
Normally wouldn't worry about a firing pin because really, how often do they wear out, but, with the Star, it is also a disassembly tool and they are known to snap sometimes.


----------

